# Dog food added to diet



## spazzy_sparx (Sep 8, 2009)

quick question! There is a lot of dog food out there and I was wondering which one everyone finds best. I tried _Good Life_, but didn't realize how big the pieces were until I opened it. My meeces don't like it so much. Any ideas would be very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I use cat biscuits because they are smaller pieces.I buy go cat or a non branded product, 15kg sack.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Co op does its own brand of small bites dry dog food for puppies and small dogs, I am trying that at the moment, but I have used cat dry food aswell and the mice seemed fine on it 

Willow xx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Wafcol greyhound Maintenance is my preferred brand, though I'm now using a farm shop own brand (£10.50 for 15kg) and that also seems to have gone down well. I also buy Breederpack broken dog biscuits (Bonios), which are £9 something for 15kg.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Working dog ones are usually cheaper too as they are vat free. Ferret kibble is teeny pieces as well, and as high (or higher) in protein then many cat foods so you don't need to add as much.


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

what does everyone think about beneful dog food and science diet cat food


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They both contain corn and corn derived products; I use Professional Puppy Chow. It is high protein, fortified with vitamins, CORN FREE, contains no other harmful ingredients like tomato and comes in a bag small enough that it doesn't go rancid, but with enough fat that it provides the necessary building blocks for healthy bodies. It contains high quality protein in the form of lamb, carbs mostly from rice, a nice assortment of tasty and healthy nutrients from veggies. The pieces are small enough that a two-week old mousie can handle it. I get the medium size bag (6 lbs.? I think).


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I use the hills science for my dogs and it has a greasy coating which I think might rub off albeit harmlessly on the fur.I've never used the cat food so I'm not sure if it is coated the same .The puppy food is frighteningly expensive :shock:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I pay about $15.00 for, I think 6 lbs. I don't use it as the bulk of the diet, just as a supplement. I have a couple of bakers dozens meeces and a bag last a few months.


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

For those state-side, I feed "Chicken Soup for the Pet Lovers Soul Adult Kibble". It's meat-based with minimal grains, not veggie based. It's high Quality and extremely healthy kibble. My dogs get it...and the mice "share". 

I find it at my local Feed Store.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I also tried an avocado based puppy food, I'll see if I still have some...it was on clearance, and it came in irregular chunks which was a hassle, as I try to control the amounts of what my meeces eat.


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

what about max cat and does it matter what king of dog biscuits


----------

